# smokies that look raw but edible



## klingshirnm (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and pretty new at smoking stuff too.  The other day I had some smokies my dad had made and they looked raw but were ready to eat, and a few months ago I had some smokies made from goat that were the same way.  Now how do they do this?  Are they just cured or what?  I have made a few batches of deer smokies myself but always smoke them to 155 degrees and they are cooked inside.  The raw looking ones tasted great and I was looking for that result.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2012)

can ya expand on what you mean by "they looked raw"?


----------



## klingshirnm (Feb 25, 2012)

well they were red color, like raw meat.  Not the outer cover but the meat itself.  They had tons off moisture and great taste.  When I made my smokies they dried out by the time I got them smoked then up to 155 degrees.


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

can you give your recipe? it might help explain your texture issues


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet you are talking about the difference between finishing in smoke house versus finishing in water!


----------



## klingshirnm (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Casino, I got a seasoning/cure from a local butcher and I think my main problem is my smoker.  I made my own out of 2 55 gallon barrels, but I am using only wood for heat source.  I have a problem keeping temp. where I need it.

Doctord1955, I'm not sure what's going on.  I know the one was from a butcher the other I think came from a friend of my dads, but could be a butcher I don't know for sure.  I don't have any to take pictures of otherwise i would which would help out a lot.


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

klingshirnm said:


> Big Casino, I got a seasoning/cure from a local butcher and I think my main problem is my smoker.  I made my own out of 2 55 gallon barrels, but I am using only wood for heat source.  I have a problem keeping temp. where I need it.


do you have fat deposits under the casings or does a lot drip out into the smoker
yes that could be a problem if you are not smoking them slowly,  you need to start them with the smoker temp around 120 and raise the smoker temp in increments until you get your smoker up to around 170, some guys like to go to 180 the last hour to finish them off but you risk rendering the fat out of them and making your sausage dry and crumbly


----------



## boykjo (Feb 26, 2012)

klingshirnm said:


> Hi I'm new here and pretty new at smoking stuff too.  The other day I had some smokies my dad had made and they looked raw but were ready to eat, and a few months ago I had some smokies made from goat that were the same way.  Now how do they do this?  They slow smoked them to an IT of 153.   Are they just cured or what? They are cured and smoked/cooked   I have made a few batches of deer smokies myself but always smoke them to 155 degrees and they are cooked inside. It sounds like you hot smoked fresh sausages(no cure)   The raw looking ones tasted great and I was looking for that result.  Can anyone help me out? Add cure #1 or Mortons tender quick. (you will need to adjust your salt for MTQ) to your seasoning and cure overnight and then you can slow smoke. Should get you your results your looking for
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Joe


----------



## grabber (Feb 26, 2012)

X2 with Big Casino.


----------

